# silicone oil removal



## Jonif (Mar 16, 2016)

Does anyone know what the correct ICD-10 code is used for silicone oil removal?


----------



## Cheezum51 (Mar 16, 2016)

According to the AAO, the most common code used for this is T85.398A. There isn't a specific code for that procedure. This is a "complication" type code.

Tom Cheezum, O.D., CPC


----------



## ishtiyaq.ahmad (Apr 27, 2016)

*Silicon oil removal*

Appropriate ICD 10 code for silicon oil removal would be Z48.810 since its a part of aftercare of eye surgery. If due to silicon oil any complication occurs and there is need to remove that silicon oil then in that case T85.398 series code should be coded.


----------



## arbucklej (Sep 17, 2018)

Why not use H44.75-  ?



ishtiyaq.ahmad said:


> Appropriate ICD 10 code for silicon oil removal would be Z48.810 since its a part of aftercare of eye surgery. If due to silicon oil any complication occurs and there is need to remove that silicon oil then in that case T85.398 series code should be coded.


----------



## Ritika (Sep 27, 2018)

I think we cannot code this as H44.75- series and it is not a retained foreign body. it was inserted for the treatment and now it is going to be removed and i think we shud code it as z48.810. we also cannot code it as t85.398- series as it is not mentioned anywhere that there is any complication of the silicone oil. Hope it helps


----------

